# uk to nelspruit help needed



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyonehi, me and my partner(SA citizen) are moving to nelspruit next year and I wondered if their is anyone on here who's living there who has left the UK. I would love an outsiders perspective on life in nelspruit ie, cost of eating out, shopping, travel, entertainment. Job hunting on a spousal visa. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

